# ARR - Arasor International



## billhill (14 October 2006)

Just found this on google news. This company developed the chips for the new laser TVs. They are saying they will replace plasma TVs.

http://newpaper.asia1.com.sg/news/story/0,4136,115526,00.html

This company is about to float on the ASX oct 19. What do people think?


----------



## pods (14 October 2006)

Technology sounds good, could be a winner. As for ARR, I'll watch them. I figure they'll start good. Perhaps as more information find its way to shareholders and the public though, you'll see the price slip as their involvement in the production of the technology may not be as significant as one thinks as reading though the various sources out there on the web.

Still, i'll be tracking its progress.

http://www.arasor.com.au/


----------



## billhill (14 October 2006)

Yes there aren't may opportunities on the asx to invest in tech stocks bumping shoulders with those in silicon valley. Could be one to watch.


----------



## spitrader1 (9 November 2006)

*ARR arasor*

anyone looked at this one?? pattersons have research out on it at 6.00, specualtive buy, its around the 1.90 mark currently...


----------



## marklar (9 November 2006)

*Re: ARR arasor*

I grabbed some when it started trading on day one at 1.55, I'm happy with it thus far   

m.


----------



## spitrader1 (10 November 2006)

*Re: ARR arasor*



			
				spitrader1 said:
			
		

> anyone looked at this one?? pattersons have research out on it at 6.00, specualtive buy, its around the 1.90 mark currently...



nice little rise in this one today.


----------



## patomunoz (10 November 2006)

*Re: ARR arasor*



			
				spitrader1 said:
			
		

> anyone looked at this one?? pattersons have research out on it at 6.00, specualtive buy, its around the 1.90 mark currently...




Got a linky to the patterson report?


----------



## spitrader1 (13 November 2006)

*Re: ARR arasor*



			
				patomunoz said:
			
		

> Got a linky to the patterson report?



no i dont sorry..this one continues to rise..


----------



## marklar (13 November 2006)

*Re: ARR arasor*



			
				spitrader1 said:
			
		

> no i dont sorry..this one continues to rise..



And then some....   

Is there an announcement due anytime soon?

m.


----------



## spitrader1 (13 November 2006)

*Re: ARR arasor*



			
				marklar said:
			
		

> And then some....
> 
> Is there an announcement due anytime soon?
> 
> m.



not sure-im out at 2.30


----------



## marklar (13 November 2006)

Am tempted to raise my stop right now based on todays' trading...

It's the age-old question of when to flinch   

m.


----------



## spitrader1 (13 November 2006)

marklar said:
			
		

> Am tempted to raise my stop right now based on todays' trading...
> 
> It's the age-old question of when to flinch
> 
> m.



depending on where ure stop is yes, id move it. move it to something like 2.20..dont want to set it too tight, as this stock can move quickly due to lack of liquidity


----------



## marklar (14 November 2006)

spitrader1 said:
			
		

> depending on where ure stop is yes, id move it. move it to something like 2.20..dont want to set it too tight, as this stock can move quickly due to lack of liquidity



I've pushed it up twice since your post, I'm happy to take a profit if it stops going up   

m.


----------



## spitrader1 (14 November 2006)

marklar said:
			
		

> I've pushed it up twice since your post, I'm happy to take a profit if it stops going up
> 
> m.



what about this stock, it just keeps going. i sold out in the hope that i might go down and i could buy some more...it appears not!!


----------



## magoo (14 November 2006)

Check out this article questioning the relationship with Mitsubishi.   

http://www.about-electronics.eu/2006/10/26/laser-tv-boasts-were-nothing-but-publicity-stunt/

Has anyone seen this or something like this?


----------



## billhill (14 November 2006)

magoo said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this or something like this?




I had heard that the new technology was hype but if your article is true i didn't realise arasor was that dodgy.


----------



## marklar (15 November 2006)

*Re: ARR arasor*



			
				spitrader1 said:
			
		

> not sure-im out at 2.30



It just hit my stop at 2.40, so I'm out now too.  I made a respectable profit, I'm happy.

m.


----------



## spitrader1 (15 November 2006)

*Re: ARR arasor*



			
				marklar said:
			
		

> It just hit my stop at 2.40, so I'm out now too.  I made a respectable profit, I'm happy.
> 
> m.



thats good, disciplined trading marklar


----------



## stiger (11 January 2007)

*Re: ARR arasor*



			
				marklar said:
			
		

> It just hit my stop at 2.40, so I'm out now too.  I made a respectable profit, I'm happy.
> 
> m.



2.50 today interesting.Cheers


----------



## reece55 (11 January 2007)

Agree Stiger, good volume and nice close at round about top of close for the day. Believe it or not Patterson's have a price target of $6.00 on this stock - not quite sure I would be prepared to put my money on that valuation, but certainly there is demand out there for the shares....

Cheers
Reece


----------



## yogi-in-oz (12 January 2007)

Hi folks,

ARR ..... looks positive over the next few weeks:

      19-22012007 ... significant and positive - finances???

      26-29012007 ... expecting positive news here.

  2601-20022007 ... underlying positive tone likely.


           09022007 ... positive spotlight on ARR ... 

           12022007 ... significant and negative cycle   ???

           13022007 ... minor and difficult aspect here.


  0503-19032007 ... underlying flat tone to ARR, which
overlaps a few days, with next positive cycle .....


      09-12032007 ... 2 negative time cycles here       

  1503-27042007 ... underlying positive tone now.   

      23-26032007 ... 2 VERY positive aspects here.


      03-04042007 ... 2 minor and difficult cycles

           10042007 ... negative spotlight on ARR

           12042007 ... minor and positive (intraday)

      20-23042007 ... negative news expected here

           30042007 ... significant and positive - finances???

happy days

  yogi



===


----------



## stiger (12 January 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> ARR ..... looks positive over the next few weeks:
> 
> ...



 Yogi I reckon your timing is impeccable on this one ann. out with more to come.Cheers


----------



## eMark (16 January 2007)

It appears that this stock knows only one way, and that is UP. News at the end of the week?


----------



## ozeb (16 January 2007)

Hi I am new to this. what do all those numbers up there mean??
i noticed they all had 2007 at the end..so i figure that it is the year? but i cant fathom those numbers infront.
please exploin


----------



## Rainbowsend_au (16 January 2007)

The numbers in front of the 2007 are the date and month ... dd/mm/yyyy


----------



## misterS (23 March 2007)

Re halt for capital raising -

Would someone who knows tell me if my guessing / figuring is near the mark please?

Does it work like this -

Buyers
New shares offerred at discount to attract buyers (otherwise they just buy on market)

Company 
Gets serious money for just issuing new shares instead of borrowing (debt + interest) to do some stuff they want to do.

Current holders
While the current shareholders suffer a dilution in value of exisiting share holdings and are not being offerred any of the new shares sold at the 10% discount, we are considered compensated for by the fact that the company in which we own shares gets a whack of capital without having incurred any debt to repay and the use of the money will benefit all shareholders in longer term?


----------



## misterS (27 March 2007)

Well yes, apparently market sees this capital raising as a good thing, plus large repeat order announced for $40m. 

- ARR increase 34c to 3.67 today.  

Patersons price target projection earlier this year of $6 perhaps now not unreasonable - at least visible as smoke on the horizon at this rate, ARR having listed on ASX at $1.50 in October 2006.


----------



## misterS (1 April 2007)

Starting to think the laser tv aspect is a minor detail, although it attracts market interest.  ARR displayed a new opto-electronic communications breakthrough with global application at an exhibition in California last week.  

This kind of R&D outcome running parallel with sales of existing product so high they needed to cap raise to fill orders, is an indication that ARR really is going places.

Hang on, I can see a ship looming into view under all that smoke on the horizon...its got "SS Patterson 6 bucks" written on the funnel.

On Friday, ARR closed at $3.90.


----------



## pacer (1 April 2007)

Hey misterS....you do get around dont you......I traded this with lotsa success 7-8 months ago...liked the announcements....watching it still now and then.....some lovely tech going on here and some big players own most of the shares so is lightly traded.


----------



## misterS (1 April 2007)

Hi pacer - yeah, have a generalist approach, but not too clever - cancelled an order for ARR at 2.67 (spooked by reading the "risks" in the prospectus, of all things, combining as it did with some concerns at the time about the coverage of the laser tv thing, which left me feeling a bit well, not suspicious exactly, but dubious) and ended up with much fewer at 3.40. but a lot of that money went on nms, so not grizzling.

Now I think I understand their business a bit better and have shifted away from thinking about "laser tv - is it really really this good and really going into production?" to its real core business, have started to think ARR fundamentals are good enough to make a serious size company and get over the psychological obstacle I feel when I consider buying for $4 a company listing at $1.50 six months ago.

Just need to unwind a rash overbuy of one junior too early in its cycle and get more nms/ARR.

Aussie stock forum is very mature, well structured and well moderated, but has a lot of technical arguments that my brain can't assimilate.  The HC forum is mostly dreadful in both those respects but has more traffic and some interesting and appalling things in it as a result.
cheers


----------



## Steve1 (15 May 2007)

What's happening to ARR? Seems like an unbelievable company with excellent management, rich products and huge potential. But then why the slide? I have loads of ARR with my average at todays closing price of $3.43. Any comment welcome.


----------



## ta2693 (16 May 2007)

Steve1 said:


> What's happening to ARR? Seems like an unbelievable company with excellent management, rich products and huge potential. But then why the slide? I have loads of ARR with my average at todays closing price of $3.43. Any comment welcome.




Mac bank comes into play. I find when the big investo come into play, game became much harder for small investor. They have superior information and know better than us. Their rich is built on our suffering. I hate them  and I am afraid to trade with big investo. But if you focus on long term investment, just as you said "excellent management, rich products, etc etc" If you truly believe it you should not worry.


----------



## Steve1 (17 May 2007)

Thanks for the encouraging reply Ta2693. Worth holding on as seen by todays news on ARR & its new strategic alliance in India. One can get so dispondent, but one has to have conviction in ones research. I am a relatively long term investor in this one - hopefully about 2 years. It's just difficult to not be obsessive & look at the share price a few times per day even though I am in it over the long term.


----------



## Gurgler (18 July 2007)

This from FN ARENA today:

*Arasor: A Fast Growing High Tech High Flyer With A Lack Of Hype *
By Rudi Filapek-Vandyck 

The technology sector on the Australian share market consists mostly of software sellers and developers a la MYOB (MYO) and Oakton (OKN) and service providers such as Melbourne IT (MLB) and Computershare (CPU). The difference between these companies and the likes of Texas Instruments and JDS Uniphase -also labeled technology companies- is arguably as large as with refrigeration company Hastie (HST) and shipbuilder Austal (ASB). 

One of the few genuine exceptions is Arasor International (ARR) which is often referred to as a "high tech" company instead. Arasor only listed on the ASX in October 2006 but the company has already managed to attract the attention from the professional investment community in such a short time. 

.........

On Wright's projections Arasor should report a net profit of some $12.5m in February next year (the company's fiscal year runs from January to December). *This should grow to $32m in 2008 and to $53m in 2009. Earnings per share should improve from 14.2c this year to 35.7c next year to 59.9c in 2009. If these projections prove correct (Wright is of the opinion the company is likely to do better) Arasor's outlook is for EPS growth of 151% and 67% respectively over the next two years while 2007 should see the company turning profitable. *
Arguably, a company with such a growth profile deserves a higher multiple than just below twenty times projected EPS for the current year. 

It is possible that part of the retail investment community has shied away from the stock following the $30m capital raising in March as it showed that for a young and dynamic company such as Arasor high growth often also comes with a need for fresh capital. *Market rumour has it that management is currently negotiating a large contract with Japanese electronics giant Sony. A separate rumour that the company will soon announce a large share placement may well be linked to the first one*. 

No doubt, if these rumours are proven correct, company management will argue the new investments will facilitate even faster growth in the years ahead. Given the interest for the share placement in March the company will likely have little problems in raising the necessary funds to facilitate additional investments. 


Thus, I'm in today and will look to this on a mid to long term level.


----------



## Ken (18 July 2007)

I missed out at $2.95 today.

I read their report on the way home on the train from work, and I am keen to get involved.

I dont like buying a stock on the slide, but ARR appears to have bounced a couple of times... I am considering 1500 to shares to kick things off. Have a little bit more research to do.  I am going accumulate below $3.00.

Will see, 1500 is a nice parcel to hold if in 3 years its $10.00.


----------



## Gurgler (19 July 2007)

Looks as though we are seeing the beginning of a recovery (reversal with building volume) - due I guess to recent positive publicity.

Time will tell whether the rumours hold any truth.

Anyone venture to say when we could call this a breakout?


----------



## Gurgler (20 July 2007)

So there you have it: the announcement of a joint venture with the NASDAQ listed China TechFaith Wireless Communication Technology to develop wireless handsets for regions such as China, India and the Middle East, with Arasor to provide the funding in return for a majority stake in the venture.

The two heralded outcomes are that ARR will start generating income in its first year AND it also adds the Middle East  to it expanding markets in China and India - previously announced.

On the back of this one analyst (viz. Pattersons Securities analyst Russell Wright) has set a price target of $8.80, which is more than twice the current share price - a mite optomistic perhaps; but then again, he's the 'expert'!


----------



## Steve1 (23 July 2007)

Thanks Gurgler for your in depth info on Arasor. I too am most confident on the prospects of Arasor. I read on the official website of China TechFaith Technology that they did a JV in March with a company that they dod not mention. The split being 69% the other company (which I take it to be Arasor) and 31% TechFaith. Can anyone confirm this?

Also, where did you get info on a future distribution to the Middle East? I would love to read it.


----------



## Gurgler (31 July 2007)

Today we have a bunch of ann's - including two regarding the issuing of securities related to the acquision of two companies: AOFR and Alfalight. On first glance, this expansion seems constructive and positive.

However, the sp drops .18 intraday - around 5%. Is this due to (a) the upcoming associated dilution of stock, (b) short-term profit taking or (c) some other factor?  

Any thoughts?


----------



## Gurgler (14 August 2007)

Ann out this morning; this should help nudge the sp in a recovery direction.

*Arasor Enters into Exclusive Strategic Relationship with ITI for Fixed
Wireless Terminals in India*

Arasor International Limited (ASX:ARR) , a leading developer of optical and wireless solutions, today announced that it has entered into an exclusive strategic relationship with ITI Limited ( ITI ) , subject to approval from the Government of India. ITI is India’s leading telecom turnkey solutions provider that has provided telecommunications solut ions to over 50% of the Indian telecom network.


----------



## Gurgler (24 August 2007)

Trading halt called - until Tues 28 Aug.

This is in preparation for a capital raising placement. What will this mean for this already susceptible stock?

Any views?


----------



## redandgreen (24 August 2007)

glad I sold yesterday  (at a loss)

Don't think it is the sort of stock I would want to hold at this stage in the cycle lots of blue sky but.........

my opinion only


----------



## Gurgler (24 August 2007)

redandgreen said:


> glad I sold yesterday  (at a loss)
> 
> Don't think it is the sort of stock I would want to hold at this stage in the cycle lots of blue sky but.........
> 
> my opinion only




Know how you feel - sold half yesterday as you did.

What is it about tech stocks with potential like this; they don't seem to have gained real market popularity - and thus remain fairly dormant. Do you think this situation will change over time? I also hold IRI, with a similarity in that there is an internet connection. But it has been locked into a sideways corridor for years - except for the recent dive .

BTW R&G what are you referring to when you say 'lots of blue sky' - were you referring to the future?


----------



## redandgreen (24 August 2007)

"blue skies"....I was referring to an optimistic  future..... I lost heaps on dotcoms in the past so my pain threshold is very low when it comes to tech shares


----------



## Ken (4 September 2007)

I think this stock requires more attention.

Paterson's have a good track record and for them to forecast price targets of over 400% from todays share price I suggest it would require more research.

It may be a 3-5 year stock, but even some accumulation on weakness could be on the cards.

Are there any issues with there technology becoming outdated?


----------



## Gurgler (4 September 2007)

Ken said:


> Are there any issues with there technology becoming outdated?




Ken

This is exactly the problem with 'technology'. Who knows what new technologies will evolve in the next 3-5 years?

Just look at the growth in some of the lower tech areas over the past 5 years: we thought USB discs (which have effectively replaced A-drives and floppies) were all the rage 3 years ago for data storage. Now their place in the sun seems under threat from the I-pod/MP3/MP4 era of consumerables. I wonder what will evolve next year.

When it comes to the technology that ARR is into, I'm in the dark as to risks. However, I'm worried that there is something out there.

(still holding tho' for the present)


----------



## Ken (4 September 2007)

ARR seems a little different because they are generating revenues at the moment.

Its a hard business model to follow, I think it is worth 2-3% in a portfolio.

Which is what I have given it in mine.


----------



## Jerstir (21 September 2007)

I've just been doing a bit of digging to see if Arasor is worth holding onto and came up with the following:  I 1st looked into Arasor due to their association with Huawei..

26th Sep 2006
Pirelli Broadband Solutions and Arasor Enter into a Strategic Partnership for Technology Development and Commercialization of ITLA Optical Modules for the Photonics Marketplace 
.
.
Milan and Berlin, 17 September 2007 ”” Pirelli Broadband Solutions, the broadband access and photonics company within the Pirelli Group, today announced that it has begun volume shipments of its ITLA optical solutions to Huawei Technologies. 

A bit disturbing that they don't mention Arasor in the article but I assume the joint venture is still in existence.  More digging reqd..

If anyone didn't know, Huawei is a China based telecommunication company which competes with Cisco & other players such as Nortel, Ericsson, Marconi etc. in the Networking & Wireless Telephony space.  Whilst not having anywhere near the market penetration of Cisco or range of products, they do appear to be gaining market share and from all accounts have a reliable and very cost effective range of products.  

I do know that a 2nd tier Telco, i.e. not Telstra/Optus etc. operating in Oz is replacing their current Marconi DWDM communications equipment with Huawei.

Type in "Huawei 2007 China" to google for a heap of background info.  a snippet is below:

Huawei Projects 36% Rise In 2007 International Sales
May 2007 | Company Finance Alert

China's largest telecoms equipment supplier Huawei Technologies expects that sales from its overseas contracts will rise by 36% this year to US$15bn, compared to the US$11bn reported in 2006. With 65% of the vendor's revenues deriving from the international market, a significant portion of this will arrive from business with Africa, which is expected to rise by 70-80% this year on top of the US$1.08bn reported last year. 

You can just imagine what growth potential they have at home also....

Just something else to hopefully give Arasor's earnings a boost and maybe some revitalised interest in their sp....


----------



## Gurgler (15 October 2007)

This ann. today and a 6.74% drop to $1.80 - go figure! 
Am I reading this wrong - is this bad news?

*Australia set to become world leader in micro-photonic technology
platforms*
*The Bandwidth Foundry (a wholly owned subsidiary of Arasor International ASX:ARR) and Macquarie University’s Centre for Lasers and Applications are set to establish Sydney as the world leader in the development of micro-photonic technology platforms.
The program will be supported by over $4 million in Federal and NSW government funding.*


----------



## Ken (16 October 2007)

A becoming substantial holder announcement.

I am confused as well.

It looks like a great growth stock.

But its out of favour out of sector out of touch.

Do you buy the dog without a kennel??


----------



## Steve1 (18 October 2007)

What on earth is happening with Arasor's sp.  A couple of months ago Wright from Pattersons raised his recommendation to a buy from a speculative buy. His price target is $8.80. In previous research he stated that he could justify a sp of $10.00. 
Is the sudden sp drop due to a dilution of the shares from the recent buy-out?
I am still a great favourite for Arasor. However Arasor need to deliver on their expectation of big sales before gaining my confidence again.


----------



## ta2693 (18 October 2007)

Steve1 said:


> What on earth is happening with Arasor's sp.  A couple of months ago Wright from Pattersons raised his recommendation to a buy from a speculative buy. His price target is $8.80. In previous research he stated that he could justify a sp of $10.00.
> Is the sudden sp drop due to a dilution of the shares from the recent buy-out?
> I am still a great favourite for Arasor. However Arasor need to deliver on their expectation of big sales before gaining my confidence again.




I always find when brokers' recommendation and price went on contrary, you had better trust the ppl who vote with this money and not the broker just pay lip service. If the broker's recommendation is for free and for public, that is always the case.


----------



## ta2693 (18 October 2007)

Jerstir said:


> I've just been doing a bit of digging to see if Arasor is worth holding onto and came up with the following:  I 1st looked into Arasor due to their association with Huawei..
> 
> 26th Sep 2006
> Pirelli Broadband Solutions and Arasor Enter into a Strategic Partnership for Technology Development and Commercialization of ITLA Optical Modules for the Photonics Marketplace
> ...




Very nice information discovery. Thanks for your effort on ARR.
But for this one, I have more question than information I can offer.
what sort of strategic pirelli and ARR have? will they share their profit?
How much Pirelli can make out of ITLA solution? Is the volume large or margin high or both? How much benefit ARR can make from the strategic relationship with Pirelli?
Is the ITLA Arr's main business? how is the performance of Arr's other business.


----------



## ROE (18 October 2007)

Steve1 said:


> What on earth is happening with Arasor's sp.  A couple of months ago Wright from Pattersons raised his recommendation to a buy from a speculative buy. His price target is $8.80. In previous research he stated that he could justify a sp of $10.00.
> Is the sudden sp drop due to a dilution of the shares from the recent buy-out?
> I am still a great favourite for Arasor. However Arasor need to deliver on their expectation of big sales before gaining my confidence again.




Not sure how someone can recommend a buy when the company is not making money? EPS for 12/06 is -31 cents .. to me that is burning money and it has to be a speculative


----------



## Ken (21 October 2007)

Cant see it getting any easier for ARR shareholders.

Unless they have some unbeleivable news out, they will probly get hammered tommorow.  If they step below $1.50 into the $1.40's, and $1.30's you could say it is going to be very brave buying, as your going into unknown territory.

The fundamentals are some what blurred for investors by Patersons report I think.


----------



## Gurgler (23 October 2007)

Ken said:


> Cant see it getting any easier for ARR shareholders.
> 
> .... If they step below $1.50 into the $1.40's, and $1.30's you could say it is going to be very brave buying, as your going into unknown territory.




Yes, you're right there. Been down to 1.35, but currently on 1.41. I've decided to stick it out patiently and wait for a long term reversal of this downward trend. At some stage, surely their technology and the liaisons they have formed will become recognised and valued (or am I just kidding myself?!? ).

Given that I only hold half the volume you have, what are your thoughts for the future?


----------



## Gurgler (24 October 2007)

This today from FN Arena's Weekly Insights:

*ARR - What is wrong with Arasor ((ARR))? It is an oft heard question these days, including from readers of this Weekly Analysis. It would appear one institutional investor in the US has lost his patience and is selling all shares at any price, forcing the share price to drop to near $1.50 this week, the price at which the company floated last year. The share price peaked at close to $4.00 in April this year. Don't expect a recovery before this shareholder is finished selling.*

So, if this is true, it will require more patience until that institutional investor has disgorged itself!


----------



## michael_selway (24 October 2007)

Gurgler said:


> This today from FN Arena's Weekly Insights:
> 
> *ARR - What is wrong with Arasor ((ARR))? It is an oft heard question these days, including from readers of this Weekly Analysis. It would appear one institutional investor in the US has lost his patience and is selling all shares at any price, forcing the share price to drop to near $1.50 this week, the price at which the company floated last year. The share price peaked at close to $4.00 in April this year. Don't expect a recovery before this shareholder is finished selling.*
> 
> So, if this is true, it will require more patience until that institutional investor has disgorged itself!




Hm how much shares do they still hold?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS -31.6 9.2 29.6 48.0 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *



> Arasor International Limited (ARR) is a developer and provider of integrated optoelectronic and wireless solutions that drive greater bandwidth and richer content to consumers. It has a global customer base operating in the telecommunications and consumer optoelectronics industries. Optoelectronics deals with electronic devices for emitting, modulating, transmitting and sensing light signals.




thx

MS


----------



## robdido (24 October 2007)

Hi. Im new here and also new to buying shares.

I bought 1000 shares at 1.71 last year of ARR.

I don't know how the market works very well, but from looking at this company I can't see anything wrong with them, so don't know why they have lost so much in such a little time.

Im going to stick with them, as from reading up on them they have a strong board of directors and the technology seems pretty savvy.
Plus china and india emerging.

Maybe the release of their Laser TV range of Televisions in early 2008 will see results.


----------



## Techie (24 October 2007)

robdido said:


> Maybe the release of their Laser TV range of Televisions in early 2008 will see results.




LaserTV seems to be just a marketing event to boost their IPO. Have you heard about it since then? I suspect we won't see too many laser TVs at the beginning of 2008. Contrary to ARR statements, no major producer other than Mitsubishi has plans to introduce the technology.


----------



## robdido (25 October 2007)

Techie said:


> LaserTV seems to be just a marketing event to boost their IPO




It probably may have been, but it still goes to say that they have developed a laser delivery technology for TV's, so they must have some plans for it's release. One of their offiicial releases did say Early 2008 rollout, but I havn't heard any other sources eg Tv companies mention anything. So who knows.

As someone said the big companies are not going to give up on plasma or lcd anytime soon, so hopefully a small fry can take up the technology and bring it to the public eye.


----------



## robdido (10 November 2007)

The Australian IT 6/11/07
By Mahesh Sharma

ASX-Listed optical chip manufactureer Arasor has run into heavey weather, with its share price more than halving in the past three months.

Arasor makes chips for laser television and broadband networks.

A cash-flow statement lodged with the ASX says it is on track for its 2007 calendar year forcast of a 19.4million net loss and revenues of $122 million

Australia and NZ vicepresident Scott Wilkie has had difficulty explaining why the stock hasn't performed well in recent months.
"Our directors have run and established three Nasdaq listed companies previously, and our business strategy, the management team and the market oppportunities are all the same" he said.

"Therefore the stock price running up and now running down must be external to the company and it's not something we can directly control. The bottom line is if the company executes its business plan we'll be in a very interesting position this time next year"......

Robdido:
The article goes on to say they feel the share price is severely undervalued and this is possible due to the lingering stigma over the dotcom bust that scared off people before....


----------



## Steve1 (15 November 2007)

Great & Positive news posted today for Arasor with the JV in China.

I am a great believer in this company's products and their directors. I look forward in anticipation to what the sp will be in 1 year from now.

"Arasor Internat ional Limited (ASX: ARR) has entered into a USD$300M Joint Venture
with ZTE Corporat ion (HKSE:0763) to develop and manufacture laser display
appl icat ions for the global marketplace. Arasor and ZTE have established the joint
venture to commercial ize a wide range of laser based display products for appl icat ion
in televisions, projectors and mobi le displays including cel lular phones, PDA’s and
notebooks. Arasor wi l l own 51% of the JV."


----------



## Barrw (15 November 2007)

finally a break for arr
have had the finger hovering over the sell button on this one for quite a while now but the fundamentals kept me from selling
i knew being stuborn would pay have to pay off one day
looks like a good long termer from here


----------



## Plugger (22 November 2007)

Down 7.58% to $1.82 today, what on earth is happening? 
Seems like a decent company with a good future.


----------



## robdido (27 November 2007)

Get in quick.... The launch of Laser TV might have been delayed in Australia but it looks like it's is going to re-define the TV industry according to this article.....

http://www.smh.com.au/news/technolo...-launch-delayed/2007/11/27/1196036860110.html


----------



## tronic72 (28 November 2007)

This is a super speculative stock which is illustrated in it's recent form. 

From what I can see it's either do or die If one of the big boys comes out with another technology that's better, cheaper, faster, etc you could be left with a company that sells a technology no one wants. 

Just look at the current HD DVD war that's going on. The uptake on both those drives is stagnating. 

Finally I have to say I'm a bit cynical above any TV that's not a CRT. I have a HD CRT Sony that's 18 months old and the picture quality it still better than the most expensive LCD or Plasma money can buy. I think the electronics companies have pulled of a another great swindle. 

First we had CDs , then we converted them to MP3 and sacrificed sound quality for convenience. Now it seems we are doing the same with TVs. Am I the only person in the world that can see how the picture on a LCD or Plasma is constantly moving? YUCCKKK

And in closing. Be careful with this stock. It's risky.


----------



## wideboythin (5 December 2007)

Whats going on with this stock? I thought it was gonna race away after it went over $2. Any ideas?


----------



## wideboythin (28 December 2007)

Any news on where this stock is going that is not down? I bought into disregrding most advice and it appears to have a strong buy on a couple of websites but still it heads south.


----------



## robdido (28 December 2007)

Either way who ever wins the TV wars, they do have their technology in the LASER compartment of the TV and not the TV itself, ie they supply the laser technology behind the Laser TV idea. 

If it doesn't make it to our shelves, they still have other avenues eg mobiles, new ways of communications etc etc....

Yes it is speculative and check it out for yourself as always. I wish them luck. Good on them for keeping it in Australia.


----------



## gtsman_05 (8 January 2008)

LASER TV IS FINALLY RELEASED @ CES 2008

http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/08/mitsubishi-laser-tv-unveiled/

Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America Introduces New Category of Large-Format Televisions with Groundbreaking Laser Technology

        Mitsubishi's Revolutionary Laser Television Raises Home
                     Entertainment to a New Level
LAS VEGAS--(Business Wire)--Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America, Inc. today announced the
world premiere of the laser television category during the Consumer
Electronics Show in Las Vegas, unveiling a new large-format LaserTV
that delivers as much as twice the color of current high-definition
televisions.

   Mitsubishi has harnessed its worldwide leadership in precision
laser technology to produce the first-ever laser-powered television,
delivering a range of color never before seen in home entertainment.
Precise and focused, the purity of laser light surpasses current
high-definition technologies. Today's HDTVs display less than 40
percent of the color spectrum that the eye can see. Now, for the first
time ever, laser produces twice the color. Laser beams provide the
widest range of rich, complex colors, along with the most clarity and
depth of field.

   This LaserTV category introduction represents a significant
milestone in Mitsubishi's strategy to lead the large-format,
high-definition television space and meet the growing consumer demand
for a richer, entertainment experience. Mitsubishi has long led in
large-format and high-definition television innovation with
introduction of the big screen category in 1978 and, subsequently, the
world's first 50-inch rear projection TV, first 35-inch color TV, and
first 1080p DLP(R) HDTV.

   "Mitsubishi has delivered significant technology innovations in
the large-format television arena, and the debut of LaserTV further
strengthens our position and track record for HDTV leadership," said
Frank DeMartin, vice president, marketing, at Mitsubishi Digital
Electronics America. "LaserTV technology creates a portal to an
intensely real and vivid world - beyond ordinary flat TV. It's a true
dimension experience."

   A New Dimension in Home Theater: LaserTV and 3D

   Mitsubishi LaserTVs not only provide the ultimate picture quality,
they are also capable of delivering a true 3D viewing experience,
demonstrating the company's continued commitment to set the standard
for entertainment viewing by partnering with Hollywood on
next-generation entertainment solutions. At the LaserTV launch event
at the Palms Hotel on Monday, Mitsubishi teamed with leading 3D
digital technology provider REAL D to demonstrate the most advanced 3D
content available today.

   Environmentally Friendly

   The Mitsubishi large-format LaserTVs provide the highest
performance in HDTV, and they do so with low power consumption. While
today's flat panel HDTVs consume significantly more energy than the
analog TVs that they replace, LaserTVs are energy efficient, consuming
less power than comparably sized flat-panel sets.

   The unique styling of Mitsubishi's LaserTV allows for easy
wall-mounting in a variety of home entertainment settings.

   Mitsubishi will ship LaserTVs to authorized retailers in the
United States later this year.

   About Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America, Inc.

   Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America, Inc., an Official Sponsor
of The PGA TOUR, manufactures and markets a comprehensive line of
premium quality 1080p DLP(R) HDTVs and 1080p LCD Flat Panel HDTVs.
Recognized as the world leader and innovator of large display
high-definition televisions, Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America
builds products that lead the industry in quality, performance and
ease-of-use. For additional information about MDEA and LaserTV, visit
www.mitsubishi-tv.com


----------



## b1man (9 January 2008)

From http://www.smarthouse.com.au/CES/J3J9X7G7

"Mitsubishi has finally shown a laser TV at the 2008 CES Expo. The private event held at a local hotel was attended by selected media and industry executives. SmartHouse was the only Australian media company at the event. Arasor, the company that claimed that they were set to be the first with laser TV, was nowhere in sight. "

...

"The Mitsubishi Laser TV comes embedded with a Real-D 3D processor and not the Arasor chipset which was shown for the first time in Australia last year. "

BUT as others have mentioned above the Laser TV stuff does not seem to be the main game for Arasor and while I believe they have the tech it was likely more of a stunt to generate publicity for the listing.  It was all very wierd at the time with Mitsubishi saying they knew nothing about it.

Someone above mentioned Huawei as well - Optus has bought a large amount of Huawei kit for their DSL network, and I know Telstra has looked at them (albeit very tentatively) for some consumer equipment.  They are definitely a challenger to the big brands in telecoms gear.

I got in today for first time at $1.57.  Arasor seems to have a lot going on in China and India, stock is not far off lows and seems to be on an upward trend.  A good speculator for sure.


----------



## fonterra (13 February 2008)

Does anyone still following this stock here?

Last cashflow statement seems to be very positive, getting revenues coming in, buying more inventory and on track for their schedule for cashflow postive, but the sp r still getting sold down.

Any reason for this?


----------



## silicon_valley (28 March 2008)

They have even replaced the CEO, but still this stock keeps going down 
Seems ppl have stopped listening to what they say.


----------



## ronster (6 April 2008)

Could the reason for Arasors slide be the Opes Prime debacle? I understand that Arasor shares were involved. That could be the reason why they have been he way they are. We will find out soon though.


----------



## Renhoek (9 April 2008)

Doubt that Opes Prime had much of an effect...Arasor shares have been tanking for a long time now.  Been sliding slowly from $4+ to below $1 before Opes Prime.  

Arasor still seems to be tracking well but I think alot of people have lost confidence in them due to the way they hyped up the whole laser TV thing.  I think some investors bought in because they expected every second home in Australia to have a laser TV in it by now, powered by Arasor's chips.


----------



## silicon_valley (22 April 2008)

Huge surge in the price in last 2 days, but no news. Obviously somebody knows something, but we will be the last to know. I thought the ASX would have issued a speeding ticket.


----------



## unit (6 May 2008)

Yes, a few days of chaos, only to come crashing back down and closing at 43.5cents today.

I don't understand the tecnology too much but is QPC Lasers in direct competition with Arasor?

http://www.qpclasers.com/news.htm
November 30, 2007
''QPC Announces $12 Million Development and Production Order for Laser Television Applications 
Exclusive Arrangement with Consumer Electronics Manufacturer for BrightLase ® Lasers for Use in DLP and LCOS, Rear Projection TVs; Initial Production Order Valued at $11 Million over 3 Years

QPC Lasers, Inc. (OTCBB:QPCI) "QPC," a world leader in the development and commercialization of high brightness, high power semiconductor lasers for the consumer, industrial, defense, and medical markets, today announced that it has won a major contract to develop and deliver lasers to be used in rear projection televisions based on DLP and LCOS technologies. The order for QPC's proprietary BrightLase ® semiconductor lasers comes from an international manufacturer of consumer electronics. The contract also provides for an exclusive supply relationship that, depending on the size of the rear projection TV market, carries a value of up to $230 million over the 10 year term of the contract."


----------



## prawn_86 (6 May 2008)

wow, not a nice looking chart, have been absolutely punished...

I wouldnt want to be these guys accountant  :


----------



## daggs (9 May 2008)

Latest guidance still forecasts a 17 - 20 mil maiden profit for this year, with revenue almost doubling to 227 million(7x 2006 revenue). Current market cap 45 mill.
If these guys can produce the goods this will be in for one mother of a re-rating, especially given the growth prospects if they can establish a strong market position.
I know they've dissapointed in the past by making some bold claims, but revenue still keeps increasing. 
At the current SP I am very temted to take the plunge even though its in a pretty bad downtrend.

What am I missing?


----------



## unit (12 May 2008)

Need some purchase orders coming through.
I can't get any info on whether Mitsubishi are using Arasor's optical chips.
I contacted Arasor and they said they have a  relationship with Mitsubishi but any discussions are confidential. So we can only find out if Mitsubishi make an order off them.
As for Real D chips being in the Mitsubishi I'm not sure they have anything to do with the laser component as they will fit into other  HD tv's as well AFAIK.
Mitsubishi do not disclose their component makers either.

Definitely need that downtrend broken through.


----------



## daggs (13 May 2008)

I took a position today, seems to be plenty of buyers soaking up shares at this level. Good volume for the past week without much movement in price.


----------



## unit (14 May 2008)

Mac Bank ann. for offloading shares yesterday hasn't helped today.
High of 0.37 Low of 0.31 and currently at 0.34.
Relatively good volume still: 866,748.

(Still holding ARR, and still hoping the little smiley man will one day break thru the wall)


----------



## unit (15 May 2008)

the AGM is today at:
Phillip room, Sheraton on the Park Hotel,
161 Elizabeth St. Sydney
at
2pm.

Some positive price movements this morning
High 0.43
Low 0.35
Last 0.43
Vol: 571,254


----------



## unit (17 May 2008)

Hopefully it will it bottom this week coming, 
Looks like a parabola forming from April's high,
so if this continues the SP will start nudging back up again.
If the SP breaks through that downtrend line from the chart (see earlier post) it could mean better days ahead as the only way I can see it doing that is with some really good news.
I'm still quietly confident of this one.


----------



## unit (19 May 2008)

3 tests coming up for this stock in the course of the next month or so as far as I can see. 
If Mitsubishi is going to use their light engine we should hear pretty soon, though it might just be an order to an undisclosed recipient. fingers crossed for that one.

(if any of the T/A's would like to comment on my analysis I'd love some feedback, pretty new to this.)

*not investment advice, yadda, yadda, yadda.


----------



## unit (20 May 2008)

Bottom of 24.5cents today so far.
announcement of optical networking contract with Pirelli.
No figures for the contract unfortunately, an explanation why not would've been nice unless it is part of their not giving guidance strategy for the next 6 months.Still keeping shareholders in the dark, very frustrating 

'Arasor International Limited (ASX:ARR) has been awarded a new optical networking
contract by Pirelli PGT Photonics S.p.A to produce integrated tunable laser assemblies
( ITLA) .
As one ITLA can serve as a backup or a replacement for all WDM (Wave Division
Multiplexing) laser sources within a DWDM system these will deliver significant cost savings for customers through reduced inventory as well as faster and more flexible switching. The traditional solution of multiple WDM transponders accounted for the majority of the cost in the optical network.'


----------



## unit (22 May 2008)

I cleaned up the above chart a bit.
Next few days are looking crucial to staying in the parabola as well as breaking the short term downtrend. 
Hoping for a gravestone doji sitting on  about 20cents on Friday or Monday and hopefully recovery from there. 

*not financial advice, yadda, yadda, yadda.


----------



## unit (26 May 2008)

closed at $0.315 today.
Up $0.095 for the day.
On the upside of the parabola and broke through short term downtrend.
Things are looking up.


----------



## ans25 (28 May 2008)

Is it fair to say we have hit bottom with this? 

I bought this afternoon, liking the upward trend of the graph, really interested to see whether this can get back into the 40s.


----------



## unit (28 May 2008)

hopefully it has hit bottom,
there was a very keen player in the market today
I quickly counted after close in the course of sales
39 orders of 10054 or 10055 shares.
This would suggest it was all the same buyer.

The price is keeping above the parabola so far, so all is 
going well from my perspective.


----------



## choksiankur (29 May 2008)

I think its hard to understand busines for ARR. ************* recomment it at $3 but looks really bad call for them. I am still bearish about this stock bcoz don't have clear visibility about the stock and hard to understand business.


----------



## unit (29 May 2008)

I agree it is hard to understand, and what I have come up with so far is that
the Mitsubishi laservue will have 3 components.
1)RealD 3d chip made by RealD
I have checked Real D's corporate site and have found no mention of a contract with Mitsubishi.
2)DLP chip - Made by Texas Instruments and I have looked on Texas Instrument's site and found no mention of a contract with Mitsubishi.
The TI DLP HD4 chip is in use in devices at the moment and possibly the
HD5 DLP chip will be used in the Laservue
3) Laser light engine - possibly from Arasor or other laser company such as QPC. I'm betting that it will be Arasor's but there is no mention of Mitsubishi contract on either QPC's or Arasor's website although Mitsubishi and Texas Instruments are both mentioned in Arasor presentations. The DLP chips need a light source and have used globes or LED's but in the Laservue they will be using a laser light engine.

I bring up these 3 components as it is interesting that Mitsubishi are keeping their cards pretty close to their chest when it comes to their component makers and no component makers ave an announced a contract with Mitsubishi. It is their policy not to reveal component makers but Arasor will have to make an announcement if they get an order or sign a contract. That will be the first we know of it. Hopefullty it will be soon, though even if Arasor miss out, they are well placed to sell their product to other tv makers as well.

The contract with ZTE International is funded by the China Progress bank for $300m. This will help to reduce the size of laaser light engines and optical chips so they can be used in mobiles with projectors as well as movie projectors. Potential for monitors and other laser displays.

The high speed broadband is the part I don't quite understand but this could be news in the following years as Mac Bank might make a bid for it in Australia.
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23705625-643,00.html

"TELSTRA has held talks with rivals Optus and AAPT over a possible deal on the Rudd Government's $12 billion national broadband network tender as potential new bidders, including Macquarie Group, increased the pressure on the former monopoly.

Macquarie is preparing its own bid for the fibre-to-the-node (FTTN) network, which would have no telecommunications industry equity and be a stand-alone network offering prices as much as 40 per cent below those charged by a Telstra-owned network. "

Promising technology so far, but not much out in the marketplace.


----------



## unit (6 June 2008)

update on ARR parabola chart.
Hopefully some good news on Tuesday morning so the price will continue to trend inside the parabola:


----------



## unit (10 June 2008)

I stuffed up the other parabola.
Realised this today when the price broke down.
I should've been looking at examples of ellipses.


----------



## unit (28 June 2008)

Well the price broke down from the ellipse and on Friday a gravestone doji formed on the old low. Could be a good sign that the downtrend is ending.
Things might not pick up Monday but hopefully in the new FY.


----------



## mshepherd (2 July 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has done some competition analysis on the likelyhood that Mitsubishi would award the laser TV contract to Arasor? i.e. 
qpc -laser ?
 "http://www.foxbusiness.com/story/markets/industries/industrials/qpc-lasers-wins--million-contract-red-green-blue-lasers-d-laser-projectors/" 
the Company (qpc) announced a $12 million contract with another customer for Laser TV in December 2007. I would be guessing that would have been around the same time Mitsubishi would have been procuring for their first pilot model early this year. Yes Arasor supplied components to initial prototype, although with their strugle to upsize are they the front runner for such a contract with Mitsubishi??  

- Just some brief thoughts, im sure im probably missing something more crucial to the story.

Would be nice to see a break out of trend!


----------



## unit (5 July 2008)

I can only speculate, the indicator of orders from Mitsubishi I am using is RealD and Texas Instruments. I haven't checked lately if they have had any orders from anyone for laser tv components and it seems to be common kowledge that they will be used in the Laservue. I'll probably have a look around next week. 
RealD for the 3D chip
Texas Instruments for the High Definition chip
which will need a laser light engine, hopefully from Arasor.
It's getting close to find out one way or another.


----------



## unit (6 July 2008)

the latest press release on RealD's website:
http://www.reald-corporate.com/news_events.asp
is dated May 20, 2008, no sign of any contract with Mitsubishi yet.
I can't really find much info on the Mitsubishi site as far as announcements go


----------



## unit (6 July 2008)

http://focus.ti.com/pr/docs/pressrellist.tsp?&sectionId=594&startIndex=0

the site for news from Texas Instruments, no news of contract with Mitsubishi, I haven't found the site for Mitsubishi press releases yet. I'll keep looking.


----------



## unit (10 July 2008)

having said that, i guess it could be QPC, first order I know of for lasers for TV.
The competition for the green laser market as far as I know now includes QPC, Corning, Osram and Arasor.


----------



## unit (12 July 2008)

Better add Cyco and Coherent to that list as well. 
Spoke to Scott Wilkie the other day:
quick overview.
nothing concete on some of the issues as expected due to nondisclosure etc. 
Talks with a number of TV companies, none want to be named.
Ability for mass production a benefit over industrial laser coys and this should be realised when the manufacture of laser tv increases, I'm guessing probably next year. (I'm guessing they're cheaper mass prod'n because of the lithium niobate process, w/ever that is lol)
Pirelli did not want numbers on the contract announcement.
Difficulty getting small enough to fit into mobiles due to the green laser, but that is the main game when compared to PicoP projectors. ZTEI JV looking to have them built into laptops and mobiles. Battery life of mobiles a problem and with current battery technology mobiles will have to be plugged in to USB.
Looking forward to developments in cinema projection in the coming months(Aug/Sept maybe).


----------



## zaaursnsiie (14 July 2008)

Mistsubishi LaserVue still seems on track for 3rd quarter release:
http://www.believingisseeing.tv/news.html

As far as I can find out it is Arasor that will supply the lasers to Mitsubishi, but Mitsubishi does not name its suppliers and I assume Arasor has a non-disclosure. We need someone to open a LaserVue when it comes on the market.

With the large screen sizes (65") I think the initial volumes will be small.


----------



## unit (17 July 2008)

with the announcement of 2 days ago Im giving up on them being in the laservue, hopefully when they can get mass production together they can make an impact on the tv sector.


----------



## Renhoek (2 September 2008)

I think this one might have gone bust.  None of the signs are looking good 

......................................


----------



## rub92me (2 September 2008)

It has been looking fairly sickly for a while now - it's down more than 95% in a year. Depends how deep the pockets of the Chairman are and how much they can recover those doubtful debts from India. Even if they survive I wouldn't expect a rapid recovery to previous levels though.


----------



## kirtdog (3 November 2008)

Bought in at 0.37 now its 0.05.. hope they can get their act together I thought they sounded promising.


----------

